# Ozone Genny



## cmd420 (Dec 2, 2011)

Howdy ya'll.. been a while..

I was wondering if anybody has experience with an ozone generator for mold? 

I was looking at this one: hxxp://www.uvonair.com/uvonair.html..

I've heard that overdoing it will kill plants..

CanI use it in a tent?


----------



## Leanna (Dec 2, 2011)

Has been known to diminish the odor and taste.  My roomate is in the ozone business, he set me up with a great ozone generator and O2 concentrator on my outtake air, that way doesn't effect plants.  I would do a sulfer burn for mold. Lots of info out there on it. Read before you do.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 2, 2011)

I had the uv1000 and used it in my room 8ft x 4.5ft x 6ft and used it on a timer 15 mins every 3 hours.
When you buy it you get a few ozone test strips for you to check out ozone levels and dont go in ya room when its just been on as levels of ozone can be fatal.
As a thing for mold/bugs/mites its unbeatable as anything in the room will die fast even your plants if you dont get the times on correct.#Bit of trial and error room dimentions etc.
Great item btw.
T4


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 3, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> I had the uv1000 and used it in my room 8ft x 4.5ft x 6ft and used it on a timer 15 mins every 3 hours.
> When you buy it you get a few ozone test strips for you to check out ozone levels and dont go in ya room when its just been on as levels of ozone can be fatal.
> As a thing for mold/bugs/mites its unbeatable as anything in the room will die fast even your plants if you dont get the times on correct.#Bit of trial and error room dimentions etc.
> Great item btw.
> T4


 
That's exactly what I wanted to know.. Thx..

BTW, what ozone levels are good/out of bounds.. in your experience?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 3, 2011)

Its a while since i used one but the genny gives you a few test strips and all instructions for safe usage so its easy peasy once ya get it.
T4


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 3, 2011)

I think your playing with fire cmd. I have seen Ozone damage too many times with folks usuing a genny exhausting in the grow room. The folks that I see use it use it on the exhaust as a secondary oder control, carbon filters being the primary.

I a mnot sure where you are at, but in Cali, Sulpher is not available anymore, as it was put on the terrorist watch list. All bad.

If you are having issues with PM, then Eagle 20 is the fix. Get it, and you will never look back.


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 3, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I think your playing with fire cmd. I have seen Ozone damage too many times with folks usuing a genny exhausting in the grow room. The folks that I see use it use it on the exhaust as a secondary oder control, carbon filters being the primary.
> 
> I a mnot sure where you are at, but in Cali, Sulpher is not available anymore, as it was put on the terrorist watch list. All bad.
> 
> If you are having issues with PM, then Eagle 20 is the fix. Get it, and you will never look back.


 

I've been turned on to Eagle 20 and I love it for PM, but I'm concerned with mold at this point.. Will a burner kill mold?

I still have a big bag of sulfur from before I found Eagle 20 even though I'm in Cali and I'll burn it if it'll help with mold..


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 3, 2011)

What mold are you fighting man? The only mold I usually see is the PM.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 3, 2011)

Powdery mildew are you referring to with PM and i strongly disagree the uvonair cd1000 i used in my room and never had a pest and it stopped leaf spot fungus along with PM as it will kill any spores in the room so not a chance of mold.
The downside is you can smell a metallic type smell in the air outdoors when it exhausts so if you know what that smell is you know there must be a reason for the smell-whos got a grow on around here.
Thinking back im pretty sure i did 15 mins on each 4 hours and my plants never had one issue.
Ill try and dig up a grow diary from back then.
T4


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 3, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> What mold are you fighting man? The only mold I usually see is the PM.


 
That grey/ black mold that froms in the middle of big buds.. 

total bummer when I run a nice sativa with beautiful buds then see the twisty leaf coming from the middle of the bud..

But, yeah.. eagle20 is the final word on PM for sure..


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 3, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Powdery mildew are you referring to with PM and i strongly disagree the uvonair cd1000 i used in my room and never had a pest and it stopped leaf spot fungus along with PM as it will kill any spores in the room so not a chance of mold.
> The downside is you can smell a metallic type smell in the air outdoors when it exhausts so if you know what that smell is you know there must be a reason for the smell-whos got a grow on around here.
> Thinking back im pretty sure i did 15 mins on each 4 hours and my plants never had one issue.
> Ill try and dig up a grow diary from back then.
> T4


 
that would be killer..


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 3, 2011)

SORRY NOWT DOWN ON THE GROW DIARY cmd i forgot my old username from the days prior to the site crash so cannot find the dairy if it actually still exists.
T4


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 4, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> SORRY NOWT DOWN ON THE GROW DIARY cmd i forgot my old username from the days prior to the site crash so cannot find the dairy if it actually still exists.
> T4


 
all good.. 15 mins every 4 hours gives me a good starting point


----------

